# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  I curso avanzado teórico práctico: Cultivo de uva de mesa red globe y otras de exportación

## FYD

Cañete, 16 de agosto de 2010  Estimados todos:  Es grato dirigirme a ustedes para saludarles e informarles que el Instituto Rural Valle Grande estará llevando a cabo del 24 al 27 de agosto el* I CURSO AVANZADO TEÓRICO PRÁCTICO: CULTIVO DE UVA DE MESA RED GLOBE Y OTRAS DE EXPORTACIÓN.*  Como bien sabemos, la uva Red Globe representa más del 60% de las exportaciones de este cultivo, siendo los principales mercados de destino: Estados Unidos, Honk Kong y el Reino Unido. A pesar de ello, la participación del Perú en el mercado internacional de exportaciones sólo representa el 1%, por lo que aún se tiene mucho potencial por aprovechar.  El curso está dirigido a técnicos, agrónomos, administradores de fundos, estudiantes de universidades, institutos superiores y público interesado en participar. La finalidad del curso es transmitir experiencias técnicas sobre el manejo del cultivo de vid, variedad Red Globe y otras de exportación.  Para más información puede comunicarse a los teléfonos (01) 5811198,  01-91692567 (RPC), Nextel 9812*5640 o puede escribirnos a fyaranga@irvg.org, mmartinez@irvg.org  *Puede ver el programa detallado* *aquí**.* *Puede descargar la Ficha de Inscripción* *aquí**.* *Pagina web.* *www.irvg.org*    A la espera de su importante participación, quedo a su disposición.   Atentamente,    Fredy Yaranga De la cruz Cursos Intensivos de Capacitación Centro de Formación para el Desarrollo de la Agricultura CFDATemas similares: Ciclo productivo de la uva de mesa Red Globe Iniciacion de uva de mesa red globe I curso teórico práctico producción de abonos organicos I curso teórico práctico manejo, mantenimiento, calibración de equipos y técnicas de aplicación de productos para la protección de cultivos. I curso teorico practico sobre elaboracion de proyectos de inversion privada en agronegocios.

----------


## carlos bautista

Buenas Tardes .              Quisiera saber cuando es el proximo curso para el manejo de la red globe. 
                      saludos cordiales.

----------

Gonza

----------


## Arturito

hola si como estan, la verdad que me encantaria asistir al cursode uds, pero esotyun poco lejos jeje. yo queria plantear mi problematica acerca de la var. R.globe ya que tengo muchos problemas en elmanejo, sobretodoen color. Agradezco informacion util que pueden brindar.
Saludos cordiales,
Arturo

----------

Gonza

----------


## Gonza

Arturo: me puedes contactar, para el tema de color en Red globe, te puedo dar unos consejos que de verdad te van a servir. 
En que zona estan ubicados los parrones? 
Saludos 
Gonzalo

----------

